# revolution install in usa big boy



## pgregores (Jan 2, 2008)

I need help wiring the lights in the usa big boy which has 2 sets of lights ( working and running) each set is connected to separate little board which I think limits the voltage to the light bulbs. how do I wire these boards to the receiver or do I just get rid of these boards. I want to use batteries and track power switch thru dpdt switch. thanks for the help pete


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The only thing I can help with is. converting to battery , with the loco on its back there is two main feed wires coming from the wheel brushes pickups. where that comes out of the pick up area you will have to cut it and figure out where to mount your DPDT switch. I just clipped the wires and ran a plug to the tender where my old TE /batt is , magnets in the track does the test for me. 
sorry.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete, 
I don't have a Big Boy but have done many Revo installs in many locos. 

Are the boards powered by track voltage? If so, wiring up your lights should be easy. 
Leave the running lights connected to track/battery power. They will be a good "power on" indicator. 
The Revo headlight connections output track power/voltage so you should be able to power the "working" lights circuit board with the Revo headlight connections. This will allow you to switch the working lights on and off.


----------

